# Amano's Influence on Tanks in Japan



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

So as some of you might know/not know, I'm currently in Japan. I decided to stop by a store that happened to be near the train station, and took some pictures of their show tanks.

The storefront:


Tanks:



Corys in one of the tanks:


More tanks:






Sorry about the glare, I wasn't really paying attention to my pictures 

And I love all the ADA products galore, even if they are pricey.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow that's amazing.

Beautiful tanks you will never find an assortment of planted tanks like that in any store here. 

I now have a very good reason to go to Japan.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

planter said:


> Wow that's amazing.
> 
> Beautiful tanks you will never find an assortment of planted tanks like that in any store here.
> 
> I now have a very good reason to go to Japan.


You should have seen their plant selection. An entire row of tanks dedicated to various plants. All well labeled properly with Latin names and their name in Japanese (which is usually just the English common name with the Japanese katakana)


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, those are some beautiful tanks. Hopefully I'll get a chance to see some when I'm there next.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful pictures. Thanks Darkblade48 
In all the pictures I have seen of Japanese aquarium stores, I have never seen a mop bucket or litter on the floor. The places are always immaculately clean with great attention to detail. Did you see a lot of dead floating fish in the tanks while you were at the store?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing those darkblade  I hope you are having a wonderful time and be safe :3

I would love to see more photos sometime!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well designed planted tanks are simply awesome! I wish I could have foreground plants like these with lowtech solution.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Calmer said:


> In all the pictures I have seen of Japanese aquarium stores, I have never seen a mop bucket or litter on the floor. The places are always immaculately clean with great attention to detail. Did you see a lot of dead floating fish in the tanks while you were at the store?


Yes, the place was immaculate. No water on the ground, no dead fish in the tanks, everything was well labeled, and very neat and organized.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are still in Japan you MUST go to the official ADA gallery:

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_gallery/

can't wait to see it myself...


----------



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

they take their aquarims pretty seriously over there. i wish i could go someday .


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

redclove said:


> If you are still in Japan you MUST go to the official ADA gallery:
> 
> http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_gallery/
> 
> can't wait to see it myself...


I'm actually not that far away from Niigata (about 4.5 hours), it's just that the time is dissuading me from going (I don't want to go to Niigata just for ADA....it is definitely tempting, but not *that* tempting).


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, you're still in Japan! I though it was like a vacation thing. Are you working there?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, you're still in Japan! I though it was like a vacation thing. Are you working there?


Yep, I'm currently working there, so it's not really a vacation


----------

